# Temple Bar



## Fairfield

Built in 1971 by Upper Clyde Shipbuilders at Govan for Lambert Bros.part of the Scottish Ship Management group which consisted also of Lyle Shipping Co.and H.Hogarth.Although the ships had a common livery,Lambert appear to have kept their own funnel,at least in this shot taken in Rothesay Dock at Clydebank in 1975 when she was discharging coal.


----------



## tanker

This ship had strange story . She changed name in 1976 and was len 222mt.
and conv. bulk carrier in 1977 and passed under canadian flag. she become
LAKE NIPIGON 84- LAKETON 86- LAKE NIPIGON 87 and then ALGONORTH of
Algoma Central Corp. (great lake & River St. Lawrence service.


----------



## Fairfield

Have got a picture somewhere of ALGONORTH from a calendar but did not realise it was TEMPLE BAR.


----------



## kaybee

I served on Temple Bar from 03/12/73 to 24/04/74. She was originally fitted with Ruston Bucyrus engines. To say they weren’t very good is an understatement, they were crap. The top speed was about 3 knots, 4 with a good stern wind. We even had fish swimming along side us on the port quarter for days on end. Because of the oil crisis at the time the company had to buy oil in 45 galleon drums and we had to pour these in her as we steamed along. When we paid off she was supposed to have gone to somewhere in Europe to be refitted with new engines, whether this came about I don’t know. Another unique thing about her is that we couldn’t launch the lifeboats. When we first joined her in Amsterdam were trying to get the boats out using pull lifts, scaffold poles and anything else we could get our hands on, the 2nd mate walked by and said “ cor blimey, me can’t you still get them flipping boats out they were like that when she was first built” (or words to that effect.) And there they stayed, never to be lowered whilst I served on her.
One good thing about the Temple Bar on that trip; was the crew, from the captain down, especially the Bosun, Dougie Maguire from Glasgow. Every day and night thro out the trip he would tell different jokes, stories and anecdotes. What a guy. The chief cook was also a star from Grimsby, (sorry can’t remember your name.) One thing I remember about him is that when the stock of Cray fish and lobster we had was running low, he kept feeding us lads with them, telling the officers there wasn’t any left. Yes it was a brilliant crowd, never to be forgotten.

Kevin Barry


----------



## lakercapt

Algonorth is laid up at this time and there are stories that her D/B tanks are in poor shape and Algoma are debating what course of action they will take. Talk is that the stern section will be married to the for'd part of the ex-Windoc (she that the bridge hit in the welland Canal)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Fairfield said:


> Built in 1971 by Upper Clyde Shipbuilders at Govan for Lambert Bros.part of the Scottish Ship Management group which consisted also of Lyle Shipping Co.and H.Hogarth.Although the ships had a common livery,Lambert appear to have kept their own funnel,at least in this shot taken in Rothesay Dock at Clydebank in 1975 when she was discharging coal.


Lamberts parted company with SSM in 1975. The ships came under Whitco management that year.

John T.


----------



## THE CAPE CRUSADER

another name that sparks a lot of memories, Dougie McGuire from Cambuslang. I had the pleasure of his company for 6 months on the Cape Horn. Funniest guy I ever met. Some other names from that trip include Con Gallagher, Barry McKinnon and Peter Shotton, I think Jim Jennings was the old man...happy days


----------



## stevie burgess

I sailed on Cape Rodney,Cape Horn & Baron Renfrew. Some of the names i remember are...A.Frazer & J.Jennings(masters),M.Thomas(r/o),Ernie Moodie(2nd mate),Eoin Carter,Fergie Drever & Phil Breeze(eng's),John Drury(cat off),Con Gallagher,Dave McMahon & Nobby Clarke(cpo's),Tony Dent(po),Barry McKinnon,Wullie Chisholm,Stevie Pyne & Iain Benzie(AB'S)...quite a few i can't recall these days. A few memorable trips they were and great lads. John Stockdale(AB) and Danna Sparks(stewardess)i sailed with both on the box boats later...happy days indeed! Sorry for going off the Temple Bar thread but i had to mention a few names also.


----------



## Geoff Clode

kaybee said:


> I served on Temple Bar from 03/12/73 to 24/04/74. She was originally fitted with Ruston Bucyrus engines. To say they weren’t very good is an understatement, they were crap. The top speed was about 3 knots, 4 with a good stern wind. We even had fish swimming along side us on the port quarter for days on end. Because of the oil crisis at the time the company had to buy oil in 45 galleon drums and we had to pour these in her as we steamed along. When we paid off she was supposed to have gone to somewhere in Europe to be refitted with new engines, whether this came about I don’t know. Another unique thing about her is that we couldn’t launch the lifeboats. When we first joined her in Amsterdam were trying to get the boats out using pull lifts, scaffold poles and anything else we could get our hands on, the 2nd mate walked by and said “ cor blimey, me can’t you still get them flipping boats out they were like that when she was first built” (or words to that effect.) And there they stayed, never to be lowered whilst I served on her.
> One good thing about the Temple Bar on that trip; was the crew, from the captain down, especially the Bosun, Dougie Maguire from Glasgow. Every day and night thro out the trip he would tell different jokes, stories and anecdotes. What a guy. The chief cook was also a star from Grimsby, (sorry can’t remember your name.) One thing I remember about him is that when the stock of Cray fish and lobster we had was running low, he kept feeding us lads with them, telling the officers there wasn’t any left. Yes it was a brilliant crowd, never to be forgotten.
> 
> Kevin Barry


I sailed on the Temple Bar in 73, I was 3rd Engineer, We sailed to Canada for Iron ore, wondered if you were on the sane trip Kev?


----------



## Richard Kendall

Hi, as a phase 1 OND cadet was taken by GCNS to Govan to attend the launch of this mighty vessel, it proved to be quite fascinating, she entered the water and the drag chains couldn't hold her back so her stern ****ted the north bank of the river, don't know if any damage resulted from this but she kept floating anyway. That was about the only jolly we went on from the college apart from the delights of Ardrossan where we went for lifeboat ticket training, ah yes and once to Greenock ropeworks.

RJK


----------



## kaybee

Geoff Clode said:


> I sailed on the Temple Bar in 73, I was 3rd Engineer, We sailed to Canada for Iron ore, wondered if you were on the sane trip Kev?


Afraid not Geoff, I doubt if she could've made that far in one go the state her engines were in. We just "limped" from Europe to the West coast of Africa and one time spent 2 weeks anchored off Las Palmas waiting for parts.

All the best.

Kev.


----------



## algowest

Algonorth in June 1991. She was upbound departing Lock 6 in Welland Canal, probably headed to Thunder Bay to load grain.


----------

